# How long till I close up my swarm trap ?



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

So I set me a swarm trap two days ago . Went and checked it today . I have bees ! I didn't want to disturb them so I don't know the volume of bees I have . How long should I let the trap sit before I close it up and move it to my hive box ?


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

...just a noob here, but I'd start feeding immediately, wait for brood, then move them to the hive box.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Good for you!!! I'm no expert here either, but I have read a bit about them. I'm on my second spring with setting bait hives but no luck yet for me. 

I do remember reading that you should transfer them as soon as you can before they start building too much comb and start filling it...the trap will start getting heavy and more difficult to move. If it is a trap with no frames and they start building comb, you will have more trouble trying to transfer the comb to frames rather than hiving them now and letting them build the comb in frames to begin with.


----------



## Huggs (Sep 22, 2014)

Depends on what kind of trap. If its a hive box with drawn comb I would say no hurry but if its a pot type longer you leave it the more work it can be.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"How long should I let the trap sit before I close it up and move it to my hive box ?"

I use foundationless frames and one frame of drawn comb in swarm traps. I move the trap at night to its new location and rehive it as soon as it is convenient after I confirm that the swarm has moved in. The reason I move it is to get another trap up as soon as practical. To confirm, I look through the entrance at night with a flashlight or wait till I see pollen being brought in. If you don't use frames, move it as soon as you can do so after dark and rehive it as soon as you can during daytime.


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks guys . The trap is a tbh cut down to be a nuc . I put 3 bars in that had drawn out comb from a cut out I help out on .has a total of 9 bars I think . I baited with lemon grass oil . Set the trap near a bunch of fruit trees at my dads house . I will get a feeder going tomorrow .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My take.... leave them alone for a week or two. Sounds like you have plenty of room for them. The worst thing a beekeeper can do is upset a new swarm until they are established. Once they have stores and brood they will stay put. Wait at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"I will get a feeder going tomorrow ."

Around Edna, I would not feed a trapped swarm this time of year because they generally don't need it and occasionally it will result in them eating a large amount quickly and absconding. The reason to move it is to get another trap up fairly quickly. I have a couple of trap locations that have caught 6 swarms each in the last 13 months.


----------



## Huggs (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> My take.... leave them alone for a week or two. Sounds like you have plenty of room for them. The worst thing a beekeeper can do is upset a new swarm until they are established. Once they have stores and brood they will stay put. Wait at least a couple of weeks.


Mr. Newman would you leave one it a flower pot type trap for any length of time or go ahead and transfer them into a hive box to avoid all the tear out of comb in pot trap


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Traps with frames i leave a couple weeks before moving.


----------

